# New Troubleshooter Video Series



## h2odreams (Mar 17, 2011)

Hey folks, 

With the prior success of the Whitewater Troubleshooter, Wave Sport Kayaks and H2o Dreams LLC proudly presents a new video series that will be coming to the web July 1st, 2013. More details to follow soon, so keep your eyes peeled! 

The Playboater Troubleshooter - YouTube 

Chris Wing 
H2o Dreams LLC


----------



## h2odreams (Mar 17, 2011)

Another tease for the forthcoming "Playboater Troubleshooter" series

Playboater Troubleshooter Pablo Teaser - YouTube

Enjoy!
Chris Wing
H2o Dreams LLC


----------

